
Should religion become Web 2.0? 10 great examples&#8230; - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/02/26/should-religion-become-web-20/
======
danielha
Another reason why the term "Web 2.0" makes something out of nothing. Rephrase
that as "Should religion be on the web?" and the question becomes ridiculous,
but that's what it's essentially asking.

------
szczupak
All the sites listed are web 2.0 sites.

~~~
danielha
Does anyone launch a site today with a decision to, ahem, use Web 1.0?

~~~
pg
This one is pretty Web 1.0.

